# Information on Millers Ferry Lake



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

First time trip to Millers Ferry, will be going bass fishing this week and staying at State Park. Any advice on lures, locations, or patterns would be apprecated. I understand they have spotted bass in their also, please advise.


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Went close to that area last weekend and caught a lot of 1 to 2 lb. bass ondeep pointsat thedrop offup in the creeks on smallcrank baits. Good luck


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

Be sure to follow another boat out of channel when you first launch boat. There is a certain way to get into the river channel it is marked by white poles if you just run out without doing this you will bottom out your boatit makes almost the letter z. Also mind the no wake zone the marine patrol up there dont play on that no wake zone. 

As far as lures and such i can only say for crappie fishing. We use minnows that we by in camden at the bait store in town cause they are alot cheaper than at the marina in millers ferry.

When fishing for crappie they will be in about 12 to 18 ft of water there is a creek call mills creek not to far up the river it has hundreds of stobs sticking up you cant miss it. Be very careful and go slow trolling around in there but it always produces fish be it bass or crappie.

You can order a map from theACOE on line. Its a large map but helps shows all the creeks.

Be carefull and Enjoy your trip.


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

What is the ACOE online source where you can order this map?


----------

